# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  आन लाइन पैसा कमाने के तरीके (जानकारी एवं अफवाहें )

## Ruchi Bhabhi

अगर आप दिल से चाहते हैं की ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाने में सफल हो जाये तो पहला तरीका यही होगा की एक वेबसाइट या ब्लॉग रजिस्टर कराये उसपे कुछ दिनों तक लगातार काम करें, आगंतुकों को उनकी जरुरत की चीज़ें मुहैया कराएँ फिर लगभग ६ माह बाद गूगल ऐडसेन्स पे अकाउंट बनाये व अपने पेज के बारे में जानकारी भेजें तत्पश्चात अगर गूगल को आपका काम अच्छा लगा तो आपका पेज मान्य हो जायेगा ऐड लगाने को |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

अब आप सोच रहे होंगे की गूगेल ही क्यों ??? सवाल अच्छा है ... मैंने आपको पहला रास्ताबताई  गूगल का एक कार्यक्रम जो की ऑनलाइन बाज़ार का निर्माण करता है उनलोगों के लिए जो की यहाँ अपना या अपनी कंपनी का प्रचार करना चाहते हैं और वो भी होते हैं जो की इनलोगों को प्रचार का स्थान मुहैया कराते हैं |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

कुछ और कारन भी हैं !    क्यूंकि ये नए लोगों को भी महत्व देता है :-   गूगल ऐडसेंस की ये खासियत है की अगर आप ऑनलाइन दुनिया में नए हो फिर भी यहाँ आपका ख्याल रखा जाता है आपके काम को देखकर, इस कार्यक्रम में जगह पाना भी आसन है दुसरे ऐसे कार्यक्रमों की तुलना में |    इसके जरिये ज्यादा शेयर मिलता है :-  गूगल ऐडसेंस की सबसे खास बातो में ये भी बात है की अन्य कार्यक्रमों की तुलना में ये ज्यादा हिस्सा आपके देता है, खुद रखने की बजे |    इसके भुगतान का जरिया आसान है :-  अगर आप ऑनलाइन काम करना चाहते हो तो ऑनलाइन बैंकिंग और डेबिट कार्ड जैसी चीजों की जरुरत तो पड़ती ही रहेगी, पर गूगल ऐडसेंस चेक के जरिये भुगतान करता है जो की हम भारतीयों के लिए अच्छा तरिका है |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

और अधिक जानकारी के लिए मुझे क्लिक करें !

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

पहला तरीका मैंने आपको बता दिया है, अब चलते है दूसरे तरीके की और ..................

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाने के बहुत से तरीके हो सकते हैं बस आपके दिमाग के विचार पर निर्भर करता है लेकिन मैं उन नियमों को सूचीबद्ध करुँगी जो की बहुत कारगर साबित हुए हैं और जिनका लाभ उठाकर लोग ऑनलाइन बिज़नस कर रहे हैं |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

अगर आप जल्द से जल्द ज्यादा पैसे कमाने चाहते हैं तो सबसे अच्छा तरीका कोई और नहीं हो सकता सिवाय इसके की अपने ब्लॉग और ऑनलाइन नेटवर्क के जरिये किसी दूसरी कंपनी का या खुद का सामान बेचने की कोसिस करें जिसमे की बिज़नस का विकास तुरंत नजर आता है तुलनात्मक पहले तरीके के |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

इस काम में आपकी सफलता आपकी छवि पर निर्भर करती है तो ये काम करने से पहले अपने ब्लॉग का विकास करें खुद को लोगों से घुलने मिलने को तैयार करें और twitter तथा facebook का लाभ उठायें |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

ये तकनीक कोई नयी नहीं है बल्कि ये तरीका नया जुरूर लगेगा पर विदेशों में इस माध्यम से लाखों लोगों के अमीर बनाने  की कहानी आम बात है, असल में आप वो चीजें बेंच रहे होते हैं जिसमे आपके पाठकों की दिलचस्पी होती है और वो बिना कुछ सोचे समझे आप पर विस्वास करके उस सामन को खरीद लेते हैं और फिर कंपनी आपको आपका हिस्सा भेज देती है | आपने देखा की लोग आप पर विस्वास करके सामन खरीद लेते हैं मतलन बी वो ये मानते हैं की आप उस सामान के अच्छे जानकार हैं और कुछ गलत नहीं बता सकते अतः इस बात का सदैव ध्यान रखें की कभी कोई गलत सामन को प्रचारित न करें जिससे की आपके पाठकों का आप से विस्वास उठ जाये |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*
कुछ ऐसी कंपनियां जो मदगार होंगी आपको ऐसा सामान ढूंढने में जो आपके दोस्तों को पसंद आये और वो उसे खरीदने में दिलचस्पी दिखाएँ |*


Commission Junction
Shaadi.com


Bharat Matrimony

Tyroo

Affiliate Bot 

Google Affiliate Network

Adscend Media

NeverBlue Ads

RegNow

MoneyCosmos

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र आपने प्रबंधन क्षेत्र में अपना सूत्र निर्माण किया,
जो मान्य नहीं है,
इसका सही विभाग "*तकनीकी जानकारी*" है,
नियामकों से अनुरोध है की इस सूत्र को इसके सही विभाग में स्थानांतरण कर दे,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

नियामक जी से अनुरोध है, यदि ये सूत्र नियम विरुद्ध हो तो कृपया सूचित करें...

----------


## Dr. EXE

लेट्स सी ............

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

मित्र राजीव जी सुक्रिया...

इसी क्रम में आगे चलते है, अब जानते है तीसरे तरीके के बारे मैं !

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

तीसरे  तरीके मैं आप विज्ञापन कर्ताओं को निमंत्रित करें....

आप अपने ब्लॉग या वेबसाइट पे विज्ञापन के लिए स्पेस बेच सकते हैं और ऐसी इस्थिति में आपको सिर्फ इस बात का ध्यान रखना होगा की आपके ब्लॉग की स्थिति बनी रहे और आपका ब्लॉग लोकप्रिय बना रहे और निरंतर विकास करता रहे | इस प्रक्रिया में कुछ ख़ास नहीं करना होता सिवाय की एक पन्ना जोड़े और उसमे अपने ब्लॉग की काबिलियत का उल्लेख करें जिसमे विगयापनकर्ताओ को उनका फायदा बताये की कैसे उनका विज्ञापन हजारो लोगो के सामने होगा और आपके विज्ञापन करता के विज्ञापित वास्तु को लोकप्रियता मिलेगी |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

इस माध्यम को direct advertising कहते हैं और इस मामले में आपको पैसे रूपये की लेन देन सीधे विगयापनकर्ता से करना होता है कोई सिस्टम काम में नहीं आता और हर एक काम व्यवहारिक ही होता है | वैसे एक बेहतर विकल्प भी उपलब्ध है "BuySellAds.Com"अगर आप अंग्रेजी में लिखते हैं और आपका ब्लॉग ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाने, ब्लॉग्गिंग या SEO व्यगरह पे हो |

----------


## Dr. EXE

मुझी लगता है , रेपो की हकदार हो , मेरे लिए खैर नई जानकरी नही है किन्तु अन्य लोगो के बिच बहुत बड़े संशय को दूर किया है  |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

तो अभी तक मैंने आप सभी के बीच आन लाइन पैसे कमाने के तीन तरीके सेयर किये है , आगे की जानकारी थोड़ी ही देर मैं !

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*फ्रीलांसिंग - ऑनलाइन काम करना |

यह है अगला तरीका , चलिए इस पर कुछ जानकारी सेयर करती हूँ !
*

----------


## Teach Guru

रूचि मैंने गूगल एड सेन्स , फाइल शेयरिंग, और ई मेल रेडिंग के जरिये पैसा कमाया है ....मुफ्त का लाजवाब  तरीका है....

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

ऑनलाइन काम करना यानी की घर बैठे - बैठे ही ऑफिस का काम करना व पैसे कमाना कितना अच्छा लगता है न सुन कर, पर ऐसे काम को करने के लिए आपको कुछ खास काबिलियत की जरुरत होती है और आपके अन्दर कुछ नया करने की चाहत हो जैसे की किसी ब्लॉग या वेब पेज को कैसे खुबसूरत और अधिक से अधिक फायदे युक्त पहलुओ से भरपूर बनाया जाये और ये सब करने के लिए आपको कुछ कंप्यूटर भाषाओं से रूबरू होना पड़ेगा जैसे की HTML, Java, php व् अन्य |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*ऑनलाइन काम करना, क्या ये संभव है ?*

ये बात तो आपको जरुर परेसान कर रहो होगी की ऑनलाइन काम करना व् पैसे कमाना कैसे संभव हो सकता है ? पर ये सच है और इस बदलती हुई दुनिया में जहाँ तकनिकी का बोलबाला है वहां कुछ भी संभव है और आप पैसे कमाने के हजारों तरीकों से अनजान हो सकते हैं जैसे की घर बैठे काम करके ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाना |
*वेब-साईट जो आपकी मदद करेंगी ऑनलाइन काम करके पैसे कमाने में |*


Freelancer.com

Guru.com

Elance.com

Odesk.com

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> रूचि मैंने गूगल एड सेन्स , फाइल शेयरिंग, और ई मेल रेडिंग के जरिये पैसा कमाया है ....मुफ्त का लाजवाब  तरीका है....


सुक्रिया टेक गुरु जी

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

इसके बाद मैं एक और तरीका बताई हूँ, कार्य करें और पैसे कमाए, न आफिश टाइमिंग और न ही बॉस की चिक चिक .......

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*इलेक्ट्रोनिक किताब*जी हाँ यही है अगला तरीका ...

----------


## Desi'Boy

क्या बात हे मेडम ,,,सोरी भाभी जी ,,अक बार ट्राई जरुर करुगा

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

इलेक्ट्रोनिक किताबा क्या होती है , आइये पहले इसके बारे में जानते हैं

*किताबें हमारी मार्गदर्शक होती हैं और यही कारण है की युगों - युगों से किताब को हमारी जिंदगी में एक अहम् दर्जा दिया गया है बल्कि हिन्दू धर्म में तो किताब की पूजा भी की जाती है | आज इस बदलते समय के अनुसार किताब ने भी अपना रूप रंग बदल दिया है और ऑनलाइन भी इसे पढ़ा जाने लगा है जिसे इलेक्ट्रोनिक किताब भी कहा जाता है | 
*

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> क्या बात हे मेडम ,,,सोरी भाभी जी ,,अक बार ट्राई जरुर करुगा


अवस्य करिये , कोई हनी नहीं है ! बस म्हणत और मन लगा कर कार्य करें !

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*कैसे लिखें कोई किताब ऑनलाइन ?*


ठीक है मेरे कहने पे या किसी और की लिखी ऑनलाइन किताब को पढ़ कर आपने भी मन बना लिया की मैं भी ऑनलाइन किताब लिखूं तो अगला कदम क्या होगा और कैसे होगी सुरुआत आपकी किताब की ? 
कुछ खाश नहीं जैसा की आपको ऑफलाइन किताब लिखने में करना पड़ता होगा यहाँ आपको एक लैपटॉप की जरुरत होगी और MS Word जैसे प्रोग्राम्स की जो आपका काम आसान बना देंगे फिर आप अपने बाज़ार पे थोरा छान-बिन करें और कुछ सवालों के जवाब इक्कठे करें जैसे की :-

क्या है उनकी जरुरत ?उनकी सबसे बड़ी समस्या ?वो कहाँ गलत हैं ?उनका भविष्य कैसा है ?और वो अपने काम को कितना महत्व देता हैं ?
इन सब बातों को जान कर न सिर्फ एक अच्छी किताब की सुरुआत होगी बल्कि आपको पता होगा की आप किस बाज़ार में अपनी किताब बेचेंगे, और उसकी कीमत कितनी हो सकती है ?


हर बात को गहराई से समझ कर आसान भासा में किताब को लिखना सुरु करें और बिच-बिच में जरुरत के अनुसार बदलाव करते रहें ताकि आपकी किताब में कोई कमी न रह जावे और पूरी कोसिस करें की उस किताब में वो सब हो जिसकी की आपके बाज़ार को जरुरत है और वो उसका इंतज़ार बेसब्री से कर रहे हैं |

----------


## Desi'Boy

> अवस्य करिये , कोई हनी नहीं है ! बस म्हणत और मन लगा कर कार्य करें !


जानकारी के लिये शुक्रिया भाभी जी

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*किताब लिखने के बाद क्या करें ?* 


किताब पूरी तरह से खत्म होने के बाद उसको २-३ बार अच्छे से पढ़ें ताकि कहीं कोई गलती दिखे तो सुधार जा सके तत्पश्चात अपने लेख को PDF फॉर्मेट में बदल दें क्यूंकि इलेक्ट्रोनिक किताब PDF फॉर्मेट में ही सबसे ज्यादा कारगर साबित होती है | 


*१. कवर डिजाईन :-* किताब खत्म होने के बाद उसको सजाने का काम सामने आता है यानि की उसका कवर डिजाईन और सटीक शीर्षक (हो सकता है आपने पहले से भी सोच रखा हो पर किताब खत्म होने के बाद उसपे पुनः विचार करें ) शीर्षक तो आपसे बेहतर कोई नहीं सोच पायेगा क्यूंकि पूरी किताब का सार अभी तक सिर्फ आपको ही ज्ञात है तो ये काम आपके जिम्मे (दुसरे सम्बंधित लेखों या किताबों से सहायता ले सकते हैं) पर कवर डिजाईन का काम अगर आपको आता हो तभी हाथ लगाये या फिर किसी डिजाईन एक्सपर्ट से संपर्क करें |


*२. एक्सपर्ट जांच :-* किताब को पूरी तरह से बिकने लायक बनाने के बाद उस विषय के एक्सपर्ट ब्लॉगर या अपने जानने वाले लोगो से किताब के बारे में राय लेना न भूलें क्यूंकि हो सकता है उनकी कोई राय आपकी किताब को और भी सम्पन्न बना देवे | अतः अपने परिवार, गहरे दोस्तों और उस बाज़ार में पहले से कारोबार कर रहे अनुभवी लोगों को अपनी किताब की एक मुफ्त कॉपी भेज कर राय जरुर लें | 


*३. मूल्य तय करें :-* अब आपकी मेहनत को आंकने का वक्त आ गया है जहाँ आपको अपनी किताब में छिपी बातों की सही कीमत लगनी है | खरीदारों का मत सोचें सिर्फ और सिर्फ अपनी मेहमत का सही मूल्य तय करें पर बाज़ार में उपलब्ध किताबों से जानकारी लेना न भूलें की वो कितने बिक रही हैं और उस कितान की तुलना में आपकी किताब कहाँ है |


*४. प्रचार व् बिक्री :-* अब आपका सबसे महत्व पूर्ण काम है की अपनी मेहनत को अपने बाज़ार में सही लोगों तक पहुँचाना जिसके बहुत से तरीके आप उपयोग में ला सकते हैं जैसे की आपका खुद का ब्लॉग, फेसबुक पेज, ट्विट्टर, दुसरे जाने माने ब्लॉगर जो आपके विषय पे ही लिखते हों और बहुत सी रीसेलर कंपनियां जो कुछ पैसे लेकर आपकी किताब को लाखों लोगों के सामने रख देंगी यानी की आपकी मेहनत सबके सामने अब सिर्फ इंतज़ार करें लोगों के जवाब का |


*५. नयी सुरुआत :-* एक बार आपकी किताब ने बाज़ार में आपका नाम बना दिया फिर तो आपकी चंडी होगी और लोग आपकी मेहनत पर विस्वास करने लगेंगे अतः आप उनके विस्वास को बनाये रखते हुए अपनी सारी जानकारी उनके सामने रख दीजिये इन इलेक्ट्रोनिक किताबों के माध्यम से और आराम से मेहनतान भी वसूलते रहिये |

----------


## Saroz

भाभी जी आप तो इन्टरनेट(online) जोब्स के मास्टर है....
धन्यवाद जानकारी प्रदान करने के लिए....
http://join.homeincomepackage.com/ कैसी साईट है... अभी इसका add बहुत आ रहा है.....

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*अतिथि लेखन करके पैसे कमायें |

जी हैं यह भी एक तरीका है जिससे आप आन लाइन पैसा कम सकते हैं, कैसे ??????
अभी बताती हूँ .
*

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> भाभी जी आप तो इन्टरनेट(online) जोब्स के मास्टर है.... धन्यवाद जानकारी प्रदान करने के लिए.... http://join.homeincomepackage.com/ कैसी साईट है... अभी इसका add बहुत आ रहा है.....


  मुझे फिलहाल इस साईट के बारे मैं कोई जानकारी नहीं, जल्दवाजी न करें, इस सूत्र को पूरा होने दीजिए , और भी जानकारियां मिलेंगे, वैसे अभी सूत्र के शीर्षक का पहला अध्याय ही चल रहा है, दूसरा अध्याय ............... सब्र करें

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

तो आगे चलते है... (अतिथि लेखन )

अगर आप ध्यान देते हैं ऑनलाइन प्रचारित होने वाले स्थानों पे तो आपने सायद देखा होगा की बहुत से लोग लेखकों की तलाश में रहते हैं जैसे की दुसरे ब्लॉग के मालिक, लेख उपलब्ध करने वाली कंपनियां इत्यादि मतलब आप उनकी सेवा में साथ दो और पैसे कमाओ, कभी कभी ये काम बहुत बड़ी कंपनियों का होता है जहाँ दुनिया भर से लोग लेखकों की तलाश में आते हैं और हर लेख के ५००० से १०००० हज़ार रूपये देने से भी पीछे नहीं हते बसरते आपको हर लेख में आपनी पूरी जानकारी और खोज भर देनी |


बहुत से कारण होते हैं जब लोग आपकी सहायता लेना चाहेंगे जैसे की किसी ब्लॉग पे और अधिक आगंतुकों की आशा में, किसी किताब के लेखन में, प्रचार हेतु मेल लिखने में इत्यादि |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*ये एक सदाबहार कार्य है |*


इस लेखन में आपको कभी खाली हाथ न बैठना पड़ेगा बल्कि हर रोज़ लाखों की मात्र में नए वेब पेज ऑनलाइन हो रहे हैं और लेखकों की तलाश में जुट जाते हैं क्यूंकि किसी भी पेज पे अगर लेखन न हो तो वहां पाठक कैसे आयेंगे जो की उनके व्यापार का आधार होते हैं |


हो सकता है आपको अतिथि लेखन के बारे में अ भी न मालुम हो लेकिन फिर भी चिंता करने की कोई बात नहीं है और आपको आज से बल्कि अभी से अतिथि लेखक बनने की तैयारी सुरु कर देनी चाहिए |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*कैसे खोजें अतिथि लेखन का कार्य |*

अगर आप खुद के ब्लॉग पे लेखन करते हो तो हो सकता है कोई ईमेल आये जो आपको अतिथि लेखन को कहे कुछ रुपयों के बदले, सुरु सुरु में कम रुपयों में काम करने में भी कोई बुरे नहीं है क्यूंकि आपको काम का ज्ञान तो होगा जैसा की मैंने किया | 


लेकिन अगर आप नए हो और आज से ही अतिथि लेखन के लिए उत्सुक हो तो निचे दिए गए कुछ तरीके आपके काम आ सकते हैं एक बेहतर काम की तलाश करने में |


*१. SEO कंपनियां -* ये कम्पनियां ब्लॉग और वेबसाईट को अच्छे अस्तर पे ले जाने का काम करती हैं और ऐसे में इन्हें लेखक की जरुरत तो हर वक्त रहती है तो बेहिचक अपने मन की बात इन्हें ईमेल करें और अपने काम का कोई नमूना दिखाएँ 



*२. बड़ी कंपनियां जिनका वेब पेज हो -* कोई सी भी बड़ी कंपनी का चुनाव करें और पता करें उनकी वेबसाइट है या नहीं और सबसे महत्वा पूर्ण उस वेबसाइट में ब्लॉग पेज है या नहीं अगर है तो उन्हें भी अपने नमूने लेखों के साथ संपर्क करें और विस्वास दिलाएं की हर लेख सच्चा और सबसे अच्छा होगा |



*३. पेशेवर ब्लॉगर -* अगर आपको ऑनलाइन पढने लिखने का शौक है तो बेशक बहुत से पेशेवर ब्लोग्गोर को भी जानते होंगे जैसे की हर्ष अग्रवाल, अमित भवानी इत्यादि जो बहुत से ब्लॉग के मालिक हैं और जिन्हें लेखकों की जरुरत पड़ती ही रहती है तो उनसे संपर्क बध्यें और अपने मन की बात रखें |

----------


## Rajeev

प्रिये रूचि जी, आप बहुत ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी हमें प्राप्त करा रही है,
मैं भी इसी प्रकार की जानकारी खोज रहा था कब से हिंदी में, मगर उपलब्ध नहीं हों पायी,
आपने हमें ये ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी इसके लिए हम आपके आभारी है,
इस बहुमूल्य योगदान के लिए रेपो+ स्वीकार करे,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाने के लिए पैसे खर्च न करें*

ये बहुतो बार हुआ है की लोग कुछ जाने समझे बिना ही मन लुभावने विज्ञापनों को देख कर ललचा जाते हैं और उन कार्यक्रमों में भाग लेने लगते हैं जो की बहुत महंगे होते हैं और जिनका की कोई महत्वा नही होता नए ब्लॉगर की जिंदगी में ये कार्यक्रम तभी काम आ सकते हैं जब आप बहुत आगे निकल चुके हो ऑनलाइन पैसे भी कमाने लगे हो पर पूरी तरह से उस कमाई पे निर्भर नहीं रह सकते, मतलब की ये कार्यक्रम बहुत अनुभवी लोगो के लिए होते हैं ताकि वो और भी आगे जा सके और ऑनलाइन कमाई कर अपना जीवन व्यतीत कर सकें |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*तो फिर पैसे खर्च करने के बजाय क्या करें ?*


सुरुआत करें और खुद ही सीखना सुरु करें ताकि आपको हर एक बात का गहरे से ज्ञान हो नाकि हर वक्त दुसरो पर ही निर्भर रहना पड़े जो की आपकी सफलता की रफ़्तार को कम कर देगा या फिर एक दिन आप निराश होकर खुद ही पीछे हट जायेंगे |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*१. सुरुआत करें दो या तीन डोमेन नेम (ब्लॉग) से :-* बहुत से नए लोग जब ऑनलाइन दुनिया में कुछ अलग और नया करने कि सोच कर आते हैं तो सिर्फ एक डोमेन रजिस्टर कराते हैं और सोचते हैं की ये उनकी पहली और आखरी कोसिस होगी जोकि एक हारे हुए इंसान की निसानी भी होती है और यहाँ ऑनलाइन दुनिया में अगर कुछ अलग करना है तो सिर्फ और सिर्फ मेहनत करनी होगी एक ऐसी दिशा में जिसकी जरुरत है हमें और हमारे समाज को | पर जैसा की मैंने पाया आपको सुरुआत के लिए अपनी दो या तीन रुचियों पे ब्लॉग सुरु करना चाहिए जो की लोगो की पसंद हो ताकि आखिर में कोई ब्लॉग ऐसा बन जाये जो आपको आपकी असली पहचान दिला सके, जो अच्छे अस्तर पर पहुँच कर पैसे बना सके |

*२. काम करें खुद की रूचि और अनुभव के अनुसार :-* कभी कोई ऑनलाइन काम सुरु करने से पहले ये मत सोचिये की लोग क्या कर रहे हैं जो चल रहा है या फिर लोग क्या पसंद करते हैं आज के समयानुसार बल्कि ये सोचिये की आपकी क्या पसंद है, आप किसमे अच्छा कर सकेंगे और वो काम ऐसा भी हो जिसको पसंद किया जा सके आपके जैसे लोगो में | ये सब क्यूँ ? क्यूंकि अगर आप अपनी पसंद का काम नहीं करेंगे तो वो एक बोझ बन जायेगा और आप उसे ज्यादा दिन तक सम्हाल नहीं पाएंगे और आपका करियर सुरु होने से पहले ही लुढ़क जाये शायद |  


*३. मकशद सिर्फ पैसा कमाना न हो :-* अगर आपने ये सुना और देखा की लोग ऑनलाइन आ कर बहुत पैसे कमा रहे हैं तो इसका मतलब ये नहीं की आप भी कमा लेंगे बल्कि ये देखिये की आप ऑनलाइन क्या कर सकते हैं और आप करेंगे क्या जो लोगों को फायदा पहुंचाए नाकि आपका भी नाम इन करोंडो नामो में कही दब जाये जो रोज बढ़ते ही जाते हैं कुछ आपके जैसा ही सोच कर | अगर आपके पास सच में कोई ऐसी काबिलियत है या उजागर कर सकते हैं जिससे हमारे समाज के लोगों का फायदा हो उन्हें जानकारी मिले और आपके लेख ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगो के पास पहुंचे, तो यकीं मानिये आप बिलकुल सही समझौता करने जा रहे हैं अपनी तत्काल जिन्दगी से |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

*अफवाहें  पैसे कमाने के सम्बंध में |*
(इन बातों पर ध्यान देन....)

*१.* *आप रातों - रात आमिर बन सकते हैं :-* ये बात तबतक सच नहीं हो सकती जबतक की आपके दिमाग में कोई ऐसा विचार न आया हो जिससे की लोगों की जिंदगी रातों - रात बदल जाये और वो आपको पूजने लगें, और फिर सिर्फ कोई विचार आने भर से आप रातों - रात आमिर नहीं बन सकते बल्कि उस विचार को भुनाने के लिए भी बहुत पापड़ बेलने होंगे जैसे की दिन रात अपने ब्लॉग को लिखना होगा फिर ऑनलाइन और ऑफलाइन हर तरफ अपने ब्लॉग को चर्चित करना होगा चाहे जो भी तरीका अपनाओ |


*२. बहुत आसानी से ब्लॉग से पैसे कमाने में सफल हो जाओगे :-* अगर कोई ब्लॉगर ऐसा कहे और आपको कुछ बेचने की कोसिस करे तो जरा सोचें और समझें फिर आप भी तुरंत अमिर बन जायेंगे बस उस ब्लॉगर की तरह झूठ बोलना सिख लें और लोगों को ठगना सुरु कर दें | अगर सीधे रास्ते चल कर अपना बिज़नस बनाना चाहते हैं तो धैर्य रखना आना चाहिए और पहले अफवाह को सदा ध्यान में रखें |   


*३. आप अपना कमाई करने वाला ब्लॉग मुफ्त में बना सकते हैं :-* इक्का - दुक्का किस्सा आपके सामने आएगा जिसमे ब्लॉग का मालिक आपसे बताएगा की उसने बिना कुछ लगाये अपने ब्लॉग से कुछ कमाया है | वैसे अगर आप अपने ब्लॉग को व्यापारिक रूप देने के लिए संकल्प ले चुके हैं ताकि उस ब्लॉग से कुछ पैसे कम सकें तो कम से कम खर्चा रूपये ५००० जरुर होगा जिससे आपको एक डोमेन, वेब होस्टिंग, टेम्पलेट लेना बेहद जरुरी है |

*४. ब्लॉग से पैसे कमाना सब एक सोची समझी रणनीति के तहत है :-* अगर आप ऐसा सोचते हैं की आप किसी सफल ब्लॉगर से सबक लेकर कोई ब्लॉग बनायेंगे तो सफल हो जायेंगे तो आपको बताना चाहूँगा की ऐसा न के barabar होता है | ये बिलकुल भी जरुरी नहीं है की कोई विचार सामने वाले ब्लॉगर के लिए कारगर था तो आपके लिए भी होगा अतः इस बात को गांठ बाँध लें की ब्लॉग्गिंग में लगातर नयी सोच पे काम करना होगा और उसमे से जो चलने लायक हो उसे अपना मुख्या मकशाद बनाना होगा |


*५. एक बार ब्लॉग सफल हो गया तो आप बैठ कर खायेंगे :-* असंभव सा लगता है क्यूंकि कोई भी एक बार खाना बना कर जिंदगी भर उसे ही नहीं खा सकता एक दिन ऐसा जरुर आएगा जब वो खाना या तो खत्म हो जायेगा या फिर ख़राब हो जायेगा | उसी तरह अगर आप ब्लॉग के क्षेत्र में सफल हो गए तो आपका काम खत्म होने की बजे और भी बढ़ जायेगा जैसे की और ज्यादा लेख लिखना, और ज्यादा लोगों से बातें करना, तथा अपने ग्राहकों को सदा खुश रखने की कोसिस करना जो की जाहिर है आपके ब्लॉग को पढ़ कर मिलेगी या फिर आपकी सेवा डाटा वेबसाइट को इस्तेमाल कर |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए +++++

----------


## Sharma1989

भाभी जी .....
   इस कहानी को समाप्त जरूर करना नहीं तो पढ़ने मे मजा नहीं आएगा !

----------


## indoree

Ruchi g i  give you a message in PM pls read and reply me. Raj

----------


## RANAJI1982

अच्छे सूत्र के लिये रेपो कबूल करे

----------


## RANAJI1982

रूचि जी क्या आप बता सकती है कि आखिर हम किसी साईट का सामान कैसे बेच सकते है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मैं यहाँ का पुराना सदस्य हूँ, 
फिर भी यही निवेंदन है की ऐसे सूत्र बंद होना चाहिए
यहाँ पर प्रचार एक ..........................


आगे कुछ और क्या कहूँ

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

हो सकता है , मैं गलत सोच आहा हूँ, पर धोख्जा खा चूका हूँ, इसलिए कहा,


क्या आप मुझ से फोन पे वार्तालाप कर सकती है...


यदि संभव हो तो जवाब अवश्य दीजिये 
]

----------


## Dr. EXE

> हो सकता है , मैं गलत सोच आहा हूँ, पर धोख्जा खा चूका हूँ, इसलिए कहा,
> 
> 
> क्या आप मुझ से फोन पे वार्तालाप कर सकती है...
> 
> 
> यदि संभव हो तो जवाब अवश्य दीजिये 
> ]


जी यह बिलकुल उचित लेख है वर्तमान  समय में भी , मुझे ऑनलाइन आमदनी इन्ही  से होती है |

----------


## RANAJI1982

> जी यह बिलकुल उचित लेख है वर्तमान  समय में भी , मुझे ऑनलाइन आमदनी इन्ही  से होती है |




हुजूर बतायेगे कि कैसे

----------


## satya_anveshi

रुचि जी कृपया और जानकारी दें।
अभी तक के आपके श्रम के लिए आपको सम्मान!

----------


## Rajeev

> रूचि मैंने गूगल एड सेन्स , फाइल शेयरिंग, और ई मेल रेडिंग के जरिये पैसा कमाया है ....मुफ्त का लाजवाब  तरीका है....


कुछ जानकारी आप भी बताएं गुरु जी

----------


## niraj161

> जी यह बिलकुल उचित लेख है वर्तमान  समय में भी , मुझे ऑनलाइन आमदनी इन्ही  से होती है |


Priey mitr phele to mai english mai likhne kai leye mafi mag rha hu..."Or kripya kar hmai bhi btai kese apne paise kmai

----------


## gaurav_rana

i also wana earn money online.pls pls tell me clearly...i can spend2-3hours daily on internet..pls tell me...i need money....

----------


## RANAJI1982

रूचि जी क्या आप अपने ही सूत्र को भूल गई है

----------


## AVF000

_बहुत ही अच्छा और उपयोगी सूत्र। सूत्रधारों से आग्रह है कि समय-समय पर होनेवाले परिवर्तनों का भी उल्लेख करते हुये सूत्र की रोचकता बनाये रखें ।
_

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...

----------


## indoree

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


रूचि जी आप मुझे थोडा विस्तार से मेरे ID rajindoree@gmail.com पर बता सकती है आपका बहोत बहोत ध्यांवाद Raj.........

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...



रूचि जी ये रही मेरी मेल आईडी मेहरबानी कर इस पर जानकारी भेजे...........धन्यवाद


amitkumarten@gmail.com

----------


## Saroz

*मुझे भी भाभी जी.....
saroz2009@gmail.com*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

ये सब क्या चल रहा है, मुझे भी तो कोई बताओ ????

----------


## rb908

> रूचि जी ये रही मेरी मेल आईडी मेहरबानी कर इस पर जानकारी भेजे...........धन्यवाद
> 
> 
> amitkumarten@gmail.com


मेरी ईमेल आईडी  rb.fzdup@gmail.com

----------


## Rajeev

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


मैं आपको अपना ईमेल पीएम् के द्वारा भेज रहा हूँ,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## sank

Mujhe bhi shanu2302@yahoo.com

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> हो सकता है , मैं गलत सोच आहा हूँ, पर धोख्जा खा चूका हूँ, इसलिए कहा,
> 
> 
> क्या आप मुझ से फोन पे वार्तालाप कर सकती है...
> 
> 
> यदि संभव हो तो जवाब अवश्य दीजिये 
> ]


आपके लिए 
१) क्या आप तुरन्त रातों रात अमीर बनाना चाहते है यदि हाँ तो आप गलत समझ रहे हैं 
२) कोई भी आन लाइन कार्य हो, उसे पहले समझिए 
३) इतना ध्यान रखें फ्री मैं कुछ नहीं मिलता है 
४) ध्यान पूर्वक काम करें
५) नियम से रोज २ घंटे अवस्य निकालें 
६) यदि रेसल्ट जल्द न मिले तो हतास न हो
७) नेट के माध्यम से रुपया प्राप्त करने के लियुए पेपाल एकाउंट जरूरी है 
८) ध्यान देन पेपाल एकाउंट के लिए जरूरी नहीं है की आप के पास क्रेत कार्ड ही हो 
९ ) भूल कर भी क्रेडिट कार्ड का उपयोग न करें
१०) सब्र करें आपको फायदा ही होगा

----------


## niraj161

जिसे अपने इस्तमाल किया हो और जिसपे आप बिश्वास करती हो तो उसका लिंक मुझे मेल करे मै आपके मेल का इंतज़ार करुगा
niraj161@gmail.com

----------


## Rajeev

> आपके लिए 
> १) क्या आप तुरन्त रातों रात अमीर बनाना चाहते है यदि हाँ तो आप गलत समझ रहे हैं 
> २) कोई भी आन लाइन कार्य हो, उसे पहले समझिए 
> ३) इतना ध्यान रखें फ्री मैं कुछ नहीं मिलता है 
> ४) ध्यान पूर्वक काम करें
> ५) नियम से रोज २ घंटे अवस्य निकालें 
> ६) यदि रेसल्ट जल्द न मिले तो हतास न हो
>  ७) नेट के माध्यम से रुपया प्राप्त करने के लियुए पेपाल एकाउंट जरूरी है 
> ८) ध्यान देन पेपाल एकाउंट के लिए जरूरी नहीं है की आप के पास क्रेत कार्ड ही हो 
> ...


क्या गूगल एडसेंस का चेक भारत में कार्य करेंगा या उसके लिए पे-पल अकाउंट रखना आवश्यक है।

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> क्या गूगल एडसेंस का चेक भारत में कार्य करेंगा या उसके लिए पे-पल अकाउंट रखना आवश्यक है।


राजीव जी 
जो मेरा अनुभव है और जिस पर मैं कार्य करती हूँ , वही बता सकती हूँ
मैं पेपाल एकाउंट ही उपयोग करती हूँ, इसके द्वारा मणि ट्रांजेक्सन आसान होता है
अक्सर देखा गया है और सुना गया है की इस एकाउंट के लिए क्रेडिट कार्ड की जरूरत होती है...
पर ऐशा नहीं है !
यदि एकाउंट बनाने में समस्या हो तो आप लोगों के अनुरोध पर मैं स्टेप बाई स्टेप तरीका बता सकती हूँ...
ध्यान देन आन लाइन कार्य करना चाहते हें तो सर्व प्रथम पेपाल एकाउंट जरूर बनायें
धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव जी 
> जो मेरा अनुभव है और जिस पर मैं कार्य करती हूँ , वही बता सकती हूँ
> मैं पेपाल एकाउंट ही उपयोग करती हूँ, इसके द्वारा मणि ट्रांजेक्सन आसान होता है
> अक्सर देखा गया है और सुना गया है की इस एकाउंट के लिए क्रेडिट कार्ड की जरूरत होती है...
> पर ऐशा नहीं है !
> यदि एकाउंट बनाने में समस्या हो तो आप लोगों के अनुरोध पर मैं स्टेप बाई स्टेप तरीका बता सकती हूँ...
> ध्यान देन आन लाइन कार्य करना चाहते हें तो सर्व प्रथम पेपाल एकाउंट जरूर बनायें
> धन्यवाद


स्पष्ट रूप से समझाएं रूचि जी आपके कहने का तात्पर्य ये तो नहीं की पे-पल अकाउंट रखे बिना हम गूगल एडसेंस सुविधा का लाभ नहीं उठा सकते है |

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> स्पष्ट रूप से समझाएं रूचि जी आपके कहने का तात्पर्य ये तो नहीं की पे-पल अकाउंट रखे बिना हम गूगल एडसेंस सुविधा का लाभ नहीं उठा सकते है |


पहले आप ये सोचे कोई भी कार्य करने के पश्चात पेशा कैसे प्राप्त करेंगे !

----------


## Rajeev

> पहले आप ये सोचे कोई भी कार्य करने के पश्चात पेशा कैसे प्राप्त करेंगे !


क्या भारतीय बैंकों में गूगल एडसेंस चेक नहीं क्लीयर होगा |

----------


## Yadav

नमस्ते भाभी जी हमे भी बताये bachanyadav@yahoo.co.in धन्यावाद

----------


## anupam21v

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


रुचि जी,
बहुत अच्छी जानकारी उपलब्ध कराने के लिेए शुक्रिया। लिंक प्राप्त करने के लिए मैनें अपना ई-मेल आपको pm किया है। धन्यवाद।

----------


## Sharma1989

PM कर दिया है भाभी जी

----------


## RANAJI1982

रूचि जी अब तो इंतजार की हद हो गयी है ! अब तो जानकारी दे दे

----------


## amittt

नमस्ते भाभी जी हमे भी बतायेrajadilka29@yahoo.com धन्यावाद

----------


## sanjeetspice

> अगर आप दिल से चाहते हैं की ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाने में सफल हो जाये तो पहला तरीका यही होगा की एक वेबसाइट या ब्लॉग रजिस्टर कराये उसपे कुछ दिनों तक लगातार काम करें, आगंतुकों को उनकी जरुरत की चीज़ें मुहैया कराएँ फिर लगभग ६ माह बाद गूगल ऐडसेन्स पे अकाउंट बनाये व अपने पेज के बारे में जानकारी भेजें तत्पश्चात अगर गूगल को आपका काम अच्छा लगा तो आपका पेज मान्य हो जायेगा ऐड लगाने को |


 एक वेबसाइट या ब्लॉग रजिस्टर कराये 

lakin khaa

----------


## Kamal Ji

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## rb908

Hi ,

I have something interesting for you - you can easily earn regular income online via *********.com!

It’s really amazing! You get paid to open & read the contents of ********* mails. You also receive special discount coupons, promotions and free passes to various events in your city.

Join now and get Rs. 99 instantly, just for joining. What more, as a special bonus you get paid for inviting your friends also!

Create your ********* Account & refer your friends to earn launch referral bonus on every new registration.
http://adf.ly/6V3F6


********* - Get Paid to read emails

----------


## acegoodguy

कृपयामुझेपूरी तरह सेजानकारीदे ace.goodguy@gmail.com




> आपके लिए 
> १) क्या आप तुरन्त रातों रात अमीर बनाना चाहते है यदि हाँ तो आप गलत समझ रहे हैं 
> २) कोई भी आन लाइन कार्य हो, उसे पहले समझिए 
> ३) इतना ध्यान रखें फ्री मैं कुछ नहीं मिलता है 
> ४) ध्यान पूर्वक काम करें
> ५) नियम से रोज २ घंटे अवस्य निकालें 
> ६) यदि रेसल्ट जल्द न मिले तो हतास न हो
> ७) नेट के माध्यम से रुपया प्राप्त करने के लियुए पेपाल एकाउंट जरूरी है 
> ८) ध्यान देन पेपाल एकाउंट के लिए जरूरी नहीं है की आप के पास क्रेत कार्ड ही हो 
> ...

----------


## chumki

please tell in details

----------


## munnuji11

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


रूचि जी आप मुझे विस्तार से मेरे ID munnuji11@gmail.com पर जानकारी भेजे...........धन्यवाद

----------


## aman0987

please mail me @ amit87757@gmail.com

----------


## rex90

plz send all detail on rsrajendersh@gmail.com

----------


## avf000047

i m highly interested in this. plz ruchi ji mail me on my id avarma7777@gmail.com

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

berojgaari is sutra mein.sabse juada dikh rahi h.. Ha ha

Kya lagta h.. Sexy story bhi, padho,sexy pictures bhi dekho aur uske liye bhi tum sabko.paise milne lage..aisa chahte ho na sab... Ha ha

----------


## dilwale

please tell me by pm

----------


## ALBD10

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


kamalesh020408@gmail.com

----------


## bunty87

रूचि जी ये रही मेरी मेल आईडी मेहरबानी कर इस पर जानकारी भेजे.(Regarding online income )..........धन्यवाद bunty_ahuja87@yahoo.com

----------


## kamil

> अगर आप दिल से चाहते हैं की ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाने में सफल हो जाये तो पहला तरीका यही होगा की एक वेबसाइट या ब्लॉग रजिस्टर कराये उसपे कुछ दिनों तक लगातार काम करें, आगंतुकों को उनकी जरुरत की चीज़ें मुहैया कराएँ फिर लगभग ६ माह बाद गूगल ऐडसेन्स पे अकाउंट बनाये व अपने पेज के बारे में जानकारी भेजें तत्पश्चात अगर गूगल को आपका काम अच्छा लगा तो आपका पेज मान्य हो जायेगा ऐड लगाने को |


i m interested

----------


## super_boy00007

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


ravinderverma123@yahoo.com

----------


## chand Moon

chandekutir@gmail.com

----------


## The Unique

the.unique964@yahoo.com

----------


## The Unique

*मित्र अमुल्यम साईट के बारे मेँ जानकारी दे।*

----------


## ALBD10

> *मित्र अमुल्यम साईट के बारे मेँ जानकारी दे।*


kamalesh020408@gmail.com

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मुझे भी जानकारी दीजिए

----------


## dilwale

please mail me at dilwale26@gmail.com

----------


## super_boy00007

दोस्तों यहाँ क्लिक करो और रोज हजारो कमाओ फ्री में बिना किसी इन्वेस्टमेंट के

रूपये कमाओ

----------


## alymax

वह कैसे भाइ जी

----------


## Crimnal

http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=607

उपरोक्त लिंक पर जाकर देखें !

पर एक चेतावनी ! 
[ Click here to open survey ]
यहाँ क्लिक करने पहले मुझसे जानकारी अवश्य लें !
और यह साईट माह के अंत में पेमेंट देती है !

इसके अलावा कुछ और साईट भी हैं , पर मैं उन्हें बाद में बताऊंगा !

----------


## Crimnal

> दोस्तों यहाँ क्लिक करो और रोज हजारो कमाओ फ्री में बिना किसी इन्वेस्टमेंट के
> 
> रूपये कमाओ


मित्र आपने कितना कमाया है !

----------


## PRAVIN74

> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=607
> 
> उपरोक्त लिंक पर जाकर देखें !
> 
> पर एक चेतावनी ! 
> [ Click here to open survey ]
> यहाँ क्लिक करने पहले मुझसे जानकारी अवश्य लें !
> और यह साईट माह के अंत में पेमेंट देती है !
> 
> इसके अलावा कुछ और साईट भी हैं , पर मैं उन्हें बाद में बताऊंगा !


मित्रा आगे क्या करना है बताए

----------


## PRAVIN74

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


my email id is pravin_mishra74@yahoo.in

----------


## Crimnal

> मित्रा आगे क्या करना है बताए


आप काम करते रहे और जो चेतावनी मेने दी है उसका ध्यान अवश्य रखें ! और ३० नवंबर का इंतज़ार करें ! सुबह १० बजे आगे की ट्रिक बताऊंगा ,

----------


## PRAVIN74

> आप काम करते रहे और जो चेतावनी मेने दी है उसका ध्यान अवश्य रखें ! और ३० नवंबर का इंतज़ार करें ! सुबह १० बजे आगे की ट्रिक बताऊंगा ,


इंतजार रहेगा मित्रा

----------


## Crimnal

> इंतजार रहेगा मित्रा


एक चेतावनी !
[ Click here to open survey ]
यहाँ क्लिक करने पहले मुझसे जानकारी अवश्य लें !

----------


## PRAVIN74

> एक चेतावनी !
> [ Click here to open survey ]
> यहाँ क्लिक करने पहले मुझसे जानकारी अवश्य लें !


मित्रा अब आगे बताए की क्या करना है सुर्वे पर क्लिक करने के बाद 


धन्यवाद

----------


## AVF000131

रूची भाभी मैंने 2010 मैं 5 ब्लॉग बनाये अद्सेंस गूगल की ad भी लगा दी है 1 साल मैं 80 डॉलर हो गए पर पीछले  1 साल से केवल 10 डॉलर  ही और ऐड हुए है 100 डोलर पर पेमेंट आती है क्या आप ने कभी गूगल अद्सेंस से कोई पेमेंट पाई है  कृपया बताए

----------


## alymax

> एक चेतावनी !
> [ Click here to open survey ]
> यहाँ क्लिक करने पहले मुझसे जानकारी अवश्य लें !


हाँ  आप जान कारी तो देँ क्लिक करने के पहले

----------


## AVF000131

रूची भाभी मैंने 2010 मैं 5 ब्लॉग बनाये अद्सेंस गूगल की ad भी लगा दी है 1 साल मैं 80 डॉलर हो गए पर पीछले  1 साल से केवल 10 डॉलर  ही और ऐड हुए है 100 डोलर पर पेमेंट आती है क्या आप ने कभी गूगल अद्सेंस से कोई पेमेंट पाई है  कृपया बताए                                    


> कुछ और कारन भी हैं !    क्यूंकि ये नए लोगों को भी महत्व देता है :-   गूगल ऐडसेंस की ये खासियत है की अगर आप ऑनलाइन दुनिया में नए हो फिर भी यहाँ आपका ख्याल रखा जाता है आपके काम को देखकर, इस कार्यक्रम में जगह पाना भी आसन है दुसरे ऐसे कार्यक्रमों की तुलना में |    इसके जरिये ज्यादा शेयर मिलता है :-  गूगल ऐडसेंस की सबसे खास बातो में ये भी बात है की अन्य कार्यक्रमों की तुलना में ये ज्यादा हिस्सा आपके देता है, खुद रखने की बजे |    इसके भुगतान का जरिया आसान है :-  अगर आप ऑनलाइन काम करना चाहते हो तो ऑनलाइन बैंकिंग और डेबिट कार्ड जैसी चीजों की जरुरत तो पड़ती ही रहेगी, पर गूगल ऐडसेंस चेक के जरिये भुगतान करता है जो की हम भारतीयों के लिए अच्छा तरिका है |

----------


## PRAVIN74

> एक चेतावनी !
> [ Click here to open survey ]
> यहाँ क्लिक करने पहले मुझसे जानकारी अवश्य लें !


मित्रा आगे की जानकारी क्ब देगे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्रा आगे की जानकारी क्ब देगे


मित्र क्रिमनल जी के अनुसार अभी ३० नवंबर नहीं आई है !

----------


## vijay prjapati

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


रूचि जी ये रही मेरी मेल आईडी मेहरबानी कर इस पर जानकारी भेजे...........धन्यवाद
vijaykumarmy@yahoo.com

----------


## super_boy00007

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


रूचि जी ये रही मेरी मेल आईडी मेहरबानी कर इस पर जानकारी भेजे...........धन्यवाद
ravinderverma123123@gmail.com

----------


## amittt

we are waiting for ur reply crimnal ji , 
aage kya karna hai ...

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> रूची भाभी मैंने 2010 मैं 5 ब्लॉग बनाये अद्सेंस गूगल की ad भी लगा दी है 1 साल मैं 80 डॉलर हो गए पर पीछले  1 साल से केवल 10 डॉलर  ही और ऐड हुए है 100 डोलर पर पेमेंट आती है क्या आप ने कभी गूगल अद्सेंस से कोई पेमेंट पाई है  कृपया बताए


आपने पहले साल मैं मेहनत की है 80 $ अच्छी बात है मित्र , पर अगले साल से आप सिर्फ 10$ ही प्राप्त करपाए/ मतलब साफ़ है की आपने पहले मेहनत की इसके बाद ध्यान देना बंद कर दिया/ हम यदि कोई पौधा लगाये और शुरू में उसका ध्यान दे फिर भूल जाये तो क्या होगा !

एक बात और है कोई भी रातों रात अमीर नहीं बन सकता है, मेहनत के बिना कुछ भी ....../

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

दोस्तों आपने बहुत से e-mail का जिक्र किया है, पर छमा चाहूंगी, मैंने किसी पर कोई ध्यान नहीं दिया है ! उसका कारन है / बाद में बतौंगी .

----------


## Rajeev

> आपने पहले साल मैं मेहनत की है 80 $ अच्छी बात है मित्र , पर अगले साल से आप सिर्फ 10$ ही प्राप्त करपाए/ मतलब साफ़ है की आपने पहले मेहनत की इसके बाद ध्यान देना बंद कर दिया/ हम यदि कोई पौधा लगाये और शुरू में उसका ध्यान दे फिर भूल जाये तो क्या होगा !
> 
> एक बात और है कोई भी रातों रात अमीर नहीं बन सकता है, मेहनत के बिना कुछ भी ....../


क्या 1 माह में कभी इतनी कमाई की जा सकती है ?

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> क्या 1 माह में कभी इतनी कमाई की जा सकती है ?


मित्र कमाई की कोई सीमा नहीं होती है, सब कुछ मेहनत पे डिपेंड करता है !

----------


## anupam007

*kisi ko kuchh nahi milne wala agar aap ne paise kama bhi liye to dega kaun dega bhi to aap ko milega kaise kabhi socha hai..

*
*      kabhi bhi apna bank account detail kisi ko na de warna upparwala hi bacha payega*  ???/

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> *kisi ko kuchh nahi milne wala agar aap ne paise kama bhi liye to dega kaun dega bhi to aap ko milega kaise kabhi socha hai..
> 
> *
> *      kabhi bhi apna bank account detail kisi ko na de warna upparwala hi bacha payega*  ???/


आप पे-पाल खता का उपयोग करें, सूत्र सायद मजोद्द होगा !

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्र कमाई की कोई सीमा नहीं होती है, सब कुछ मेहनत पे डिपेंड करता है !


हिन्दी में हमें गूगल अपनी एड सेन्स सेवा नहीं देगा ?

----------


## Rajeev

> आप पे-पाल खता का उपयोग करें, सूत्र सायद मजोद्द होगा !


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18072

----------


## anupam007

> http://earn4refer.com/ref.php?page=act/ref&invcod=607
> 
> उपरोक्त लिंक पर जाकर देखें !
> 
> पर एक चेतावनी ! 
> [ Click here to open survey ]
> यहाँ क्लिक करने पहले मुझसे जानकारी अवश्य लें !
> और यह साईट माह के अंत में पेमेंट देती है !
> 
> इसके अलावा कुछ और साईट भी हैं , पर मैं उन्हें बाद में बताऊंगा !


*
ishse faltu site nahi mila aapko...............?
*

----------


## anupam007

Attachment 704521  8 $ ho gaye hain aage kya karna hai criminal bhaiya jee................

----------


## PRAVIN74

मित्र क्रिमिनल जी आज 30-नवेंबर है तो आगे की प्रकिरिया बताए 
धन्यवाद

----------


## super_boy00007

दोस्तों आज मै  आपको ऑनलाइन कमाई करने का सबसे अच्छा हो विश्वास वाला तरीका बताने जा रहा हू,  इस वेबसाइट से पहले मैंने खुद एक महीने काम करके कमाई की उसके बाद अभी 1 सप्ताह पहेले मैंने 100 $ पेआउट किया और जब पैसा मेरे बैंक में आ गया उसके बाद मैंने सोचा की मै अपने अंतरवासना के दोस्तों के साथ इसको बाट सकता हु ताकि वो गलत वेबसाइट पर अपना समय बर्बाद ना करे और मेरी तरह ही रोज थोडा काम इन्टरनेट पर करके अपना जेब खर्चा 8-10 हज़ार हर महीने कमा सके

----------


## super_boy00007

शुरु में मुझे कुछ दिक्कते आई और मुझे उसके बाद सब पता चलता चला गया और आज की डेट में मै इस वेबसाइट के बारे हर बात डिटेल में जान चूका हु इसलिए मै मेरे दोस्तों को दिक्कत नहीं आने दूगा क्योकि मेरे लिए अब ये वेबसाइट लाइफ टाइम कमी का जरिया बन गई है मै खुद भी कमाऊगा और और मेरे अंतर वासना के दोस्त भी कमायेगे

----------


## super_boy00007

मित्र आप इसकी पूरी जानकारी मेरे सूत्र में देख सकते है
मैंने 100 $ एक हफ्ते में कमाये, अब आपकी बारी आप भी खूब कमाओ दोस्तों

----------


## anupam007

> मित्र आप इसकी पूरी जानकारी मेरे सूत्र में देख सकते है
> मैंने 100 $ एक हफ्ते में कमाये, अब आपकी बारी आप भी खूब कमाओ दोस्तों



ye kahi sapna to nahi na bhai kya aapko paise bank mein mila.............

----------


## anupam007

ab kya karoon criminal jee

----------


## Rajeev

*ट्विटर से पैसे कमाने के तरीके ।

*अगर आप दोस्त बनाने के सौकीन रहे हैं और ट्विटर तथा फेसबुक जैसी सेवाओं के आदि हैं तो आपके लिए एक और तरीका है जो घर बैठे पैसे कमाने में मदद करेगा ।

----------


## Rajeev

*१. अपने बिज़नस का प्रचार* 

अगर आपका कोई बिज़नस है तो एक ट्विटर खता खोलें  और अपने बिज़नस का प्रचार करना सुरु करें उदाहरण के तौर पे आप कुछ लोगों  का मंत्र याद कर सकते हैं जैसे की अगर आपका बिज़नस होटल का है तो आज खाने  में क्या बनेगा या फिर कितना डिस्काउंट है ये बताएं ।

अगर आपका ट्रांसपोर्ट का बिज़नस है तो अपनी स्थिति बताएं इत्यादि जिससे की  लोगो के बिच आपके बिज़नस का प्रचार होगा और आप और अधिक पैसे कम पाएंगे ।

----------


## Rajeev

*२. दुसरे लोगों के बिज़नस का प्रचार करें* 

अगर आपको बहुत से लोगों ने ज्वाइन किया है और आप ट्विटर का इस्तेमाल बहुत  अच्छे से कर पाते हैं हैं तो इसका फायदा बेसक हर बिज़नस को मिलेगा अतः आपका  बिज़नस नहीं तो दुसरो के बिज़नस का प्रचार करें और एवज में उनसे पैसे ले  सकते हैं ।

अब सवाल यह उठता है की दुसरो के बिज़नस का प्रचार करने को सबसे जाके पूछने  से रहे कोई और तरीका है क्या जो वो खुद ही आके हमसे कहे की मेरा प्रचार करो  और पैसे ले जाओ, तो है न ऐसी बहुत सी सेवाएँ हैं जो मैंने खुद भी उपयोग की है ट्विटर से पैसे कमाने को उनमे से कुछ निचे दी गयी हैं ।


Sponsored TweetsMylikesRevtwtBe a Magpie (Acquired by Sponsored Tweets)Twivert

अगर आपने पहले से ही पैसे कमाने का काम सुरु कर दिया है तो निचे बताना न  भूलें जिससे सभी को विस्वास हो जाये की ये बाते गलत नहीं हैं ।


* ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाना मुस्किल तो है पर ना-मुमकिन नहीं !!*

----------


## Rajeev

*ठगी*

इस लेख से मेरा यह तात्पर्य कभी न होगा की आप गलत कार्यों में लिप्त हो  जाएँ और अपने पाठकों कों ठगना सुरु कर देवें । फिर आपका सवाल यह होगा की इस  लेख को लिखने के पीछे मेरा असल मकशद क्या है ?
आपको इस व्यापार में ठगे जाने से बचाया जाये अतः इस लेख में यह बताने की  भरपूर कोसिस की गयी है की कैसे - ठगी से भी ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाया जा सकता है  और बहुत से नकाबकोश इस व्यापार में लाखों कमा रहे हैं ।

----------


## Rajeev

*ठग - ऑनलाइन* 

 जी हाँ यह बात बिलकुल सच है की ठग ऑनलाइन दुनिया में भी अपने पाँव पसारने  में सफल हो गए और आम जनता के साथ - साथ बड़े से बड़े व्यापारिक संगठनों को  भी भारी मात्रा में चुना लगा चुकें हैं ।

----------


## Rajeev

*ऑनलाइन ठगी के प्रकार ?*


  जाहिर है ठगी से बचने के लिए आपको इसके बारे में विस्तार से जानना पड़ेगा, अतः आगे पढ़ते रहें ।

----------


## Rajeev

*1. बधाई - आपने लाटरी जीत लिया ।*


  अगर मैं अपनी बात बताऊँ तो ऐसे ईमेल 4 - 5 तो हर रोज मेरे पास आते हैं  जिसमे ये सुचना होती है की बधाई हो महोदय आप बहुत ही भाग्यशाली इंसान हैं  आपके नाम से ये कुछ अरब की लाटरी निकली है कृपया करके इस फलां बैंक खाता  संख्या में 15000 रूपये जमा करा दें ताकि हम आपकी इनाम राशि आपतक पहुंचा  देवें । वैसे तो हम भारतीयों के जेब से पैसे निकलवाना टेढ़ी खीर है लेकिन  जहाँ 15000 देकर अरबों की संपत्ति मिल रही है तो मन डोल जाता है ।


  और आप पैसे जमा करके अपने इनाम राशी का इंतज़ार करने लग जाते हैं जो की कभी सच्चाई में था ही नहीं ।

----------


## Rajeev

*2. मेरे व्यापार में साथी बने ।*
  नमस्कार (आपका नाम), मैं फलां देश से हूँ और आपका पता मिला जिसके जरिये आज  आपके संपर्क में हूँ और आपको अपने व्यापार में हिस्सेदार बनाना चाहता हूँ  अतः मेरे करोड़ों के कारोबार में एक बड़े हिस्से का मालिक बनने के लिए  2,00,000 रुपयों का एक चेक इस पते पर भेजें ।


  और आपने थोरी और बातें की जिससे उसे आपको बहकाने का मौका मिल जाता है और आप  उसके बारे में और उसके व्यापार  के बारे में कुछ और झूठी जानकारियाँ जुटा  कर अंततः पैसे भेज  देते हैं और आपका साथी फिर गायब हो जाता है ।

----------


## Rajeev

*3. घर बैठे महीने के लाखों कमायें ।*


  इस तरह के ईमेल में आपको कोई चीज़ बेचने की कोसिस की जाती है जैसे की कोई  चलचित्र युक्त पथ प्रदर्शन, कोई पुष्तक अथवा सेवा जो आपकी भरपूर मदद करेगी  महीने के लाखों रूपये कमाने में और  में आपको  उसकी कीमत चुकानी होगी और वो  भी पुरे जीवन काल में सिर्फ एक बार ।


  भारत में यह तरीका काफी कारगर हुआ है तभी तो ठगों ने ऑनलाइन क साथ - साथ अब  लोगों को पर्चे बांटना, फोन करना, फोन पे संदेश भेजना जैसे तरीकों को व्  अपना लिया है और प्रति दिन हज़ारों की संख्या में लोगों को ठगा जा रहा है ।

----------


## Rajeev

*4. आपके बैंक की ओर से संदेश ।*


  अगर आप ऑनलाइन बैंकिंग की सुविधाओं का लाभ ले रहे हैं तो बहुत अच्छी बात है  लेकिन यहाँ भी ठगों का जाल है जरा बचके । इस तरीके में ठग आपके बैंक की  नकली वेबसाइट बना कर आपको ईमेल क जरिये एक संदेश  देते हैं जिसमे कुछ ऐसा  होता है की आप परेशान होकर उस संदेश  में आये पते पे जाकर अपने बैंक की  जानकारी भर देते हैं जैसे की लोगिन आईडी और गुप्त कोड जिसकी मदद से ठग अपना  कार्य पूरा कर जाते हैं और आपके पैसे उड़ा ले जाते हैं ।  


  अतः कभी भी ईमेल में आये बैंक के संदेश पे प्रतिक्रिया करने के लिए दुसरे टैब में जाकर  बैंक की वेबसाइट का पता भरें ।


  ऐसे अनगिनत तरीके आपको ठगने के लिए आपके चारो तरफ मंडरा रहे हैं अतः कोई भी  कदम उठाने से पहले 10 बार सोचें।

----------


## Rajeev

*साभार: अंतर्जाल से ।*

----------


## anupam007

> *साभार: अंतर्जाल से ।*


please batayein kya paypal account mein debbit card number dena safe rahega ya nahi..

----------


## RANAJI1982

> please batayein kya paypal account mein debbit card number dena safe rahega ya nahi..


मित्र आप निसंकोच पेपल मे अपना डेबिटकार्ड एड कर सकते है ! अगर E-currency के बारे मे आपको कोई और जानकारी चाहिये तो आप मुझे pm कर सकते है..........

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो अगर आपको E-currency के बारे मे जानकारी नही है और आप किसी भी तरह की मदद चाहते है ! तो आप मुझे pm कर सकते है ! आपको हर प्रकार की जानकारी उपलब्ध करा दी जायेगी..........

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्रो अगर आपको E-currency के बारे मे जानकारी नही है और आप किसी भी तरह की मदद चाहते है ! तो आप मुझे pm कर सकते है ! आपको हर प्रकार की जानकारी उपलब्ध करा दी जायेगी..........


मुझे जानकारी चाहिए दिनेश जी |
पीएम कर दें |

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मुझे जानकारी चाहिए दिनेश जी |
> पीएम कर दें |



राजीव भाई आपको किस E-currency की जानकारी आप को चाहिये ! ये भी तो बताये.........

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आप यदि पी एम् की जगह यही ये जानकारी सेयर करते तो और भी अच्छा रहेगा मित्र !

----------


## Sameerchand

> आप यदि पी एम् की जगह यही ये जानकारी सेयर करते तो और भी अच्छा रहेगा मित्र !


जी बिलकुल, आपका कहना बिलकुल सही हैं। अगर सारी जानकारी यही शेयर करे और E-currency के बारे में जानकारी इस सूत्र में मुहैया करवाए तो बहुत ही अच्छा रहेगा, जिससे फोरम के सारे सदस्य लाभान्वित होंगे।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> आप यदि पी एम् की जगह यही ये जानकारी सेयर करते तो और भी अच्छा रहेगा मित्र !



मित्र अगर मै ये जानकारी यहाँ शेयर करू तो शायद मेरे खिलाफ़ नियम भंग करने का आरोप लग जायेगा ! इसलिये pm कहा........

----------


## RANAJI1982

शायद अब आप लोग समझ चुके होगे कि मै pm के बारे मे क्यो कह रहा हूँ.........

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो अब आप ही मुझे बताये कि मै सही हूँ या गलत............

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव भाई आपको किस E-currency की जानकारी आप को चाहिये ! ये भी तो बताये.........


पे-पल से सबंधित |

----------


## Rajeev

> शायद अब आप लोग समझ चुके होगे कि मै pm के बारे मे क्यो कह रहा हूँ.........


आपकी बात सत्य है |
आप पीएम के द्वारा ही वितरण करें |

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

_मित्र आप जानकारी उपलब्ध करा रहे हैं , इसलिए इसमें नियम भंग वाली कोई बात नहीं लगती !_



> मित्र अगर मै ये जानकारी यहाँ शेयर करू तो शायद मेरे खिलाफ़ नियम भंग करने का आरोप लग जायेगा ! इसलिये pm कहा........


_मैं नहीं समझ प् रहा हूँ मित्र ...._



> शायद अब आप लोग समझ चुके होगे कि मै pm के बारे मे क्यो कह रहा हूँ.........


_ मित्र चाहे तो प्रबंधन से एक बार संबंद करे !_



> मित्रो अब आप ही मुझे बताये कि मै सही हूँ या गलत............

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

E-currency के बारे में जानकारी इस फोरम पे देने पर क्या सच में नियम भंग होगा ! जो भी हो उचित या अनुचित , *प्रबंधन से गुजारिश है की सूत्र पर आपका एक सन्देश जरूर दिया जाये ...* धन्यवाद !

----------


## RANAJI1982

> पे-पल से सबंधित |



वो हमसफ़र जी ने सब कुछ सही तरीके से बता दिया है ! वो ही सच है........

----------


## groopji

जानकारी दी जा सकती है ...... किन्तु कृपया ध्यान दें ................. ऐसी साईट का लिंक न दें जो आनलाइन कारोबार या रेफरल में प्रयोग की जाती हो 

धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> _मित्र आप जानकारी उपलब्ध करा रहे हैं , इसलिए इसमें नियम भंग वाली कोई बात नहीं लगती !_
> 
> _मैं नहीं समझ प् रहा हूँ मित्र ...._
> 
> 
> _ मित्र चाहे तो प्रबंधन से एक बार संबंद करे !_



मैने जो आपको pm किया था, वो आपने देखा ना..उसी वजह से नियम भंग हो जायेगा मित्र.....

----------


## RANAJI1982

> जानकारी दी जा सकती है ...... किन्तु कृपया ध्यान दें ................. ऐसी साईट का लिंक न दें जो आनलाइन कारोबार या रेफरल में प्रयोग की जाती हो 
> 
> धन्यवाद



धन्यवाद ........नियामक महोदय

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> जानकारी दी जा सकती है ...... किन्तु कृपया ध्यान दें ................. ऐसी साईट का लिंक न दें जो आनलाइन कारोबार या रेफरल में प्रयोग की जाती हो 
> 
> धन्यवाद


धन्यवाद प्रिय नियामक मित्र

----------


## anupam007

> मित्रो अगर आपको E-currency के बारे मे जानकारी नही है और आप किसी भी तरह की मदद चाहते है ! तो आप मुझे pm कर सकते है ! आपको हर प्रकार की जानकारी उपलब्ध करा दी जायेगी..........



please pm karein

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> धन्यवाद ........नियामक महोदय


मित्र अब आगे दयां देन, प्रबंधन की और से भी हमारे नियामक मित्र की भी पोस्ट आ चुकी है और उनके द्वारा सहमति भी है !

----------


## anupam007

> शुरु में मुझे कुछ दिक्कते आई और मुझे उसके बाद सब पता चलता चला गया और आज की डेट में मै इस वेबसाइट के बारे हर बात डिटेल में जान चूका हु इसलिए मै मेरे दोस्तों को दिक्कत नहीं आने दूगा क्योकि मेरे लिए अब ये वेबसाइट लाइफ टाइम कमी का जरिया बन गई है मै खुद भी कमाऊगा और और मेरे अंतर वासना के दोस्त भी कमायेगे



kahan chale gaye sir jee........

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> शुरु में मुझे कुछ दिक्कते आई और मुझे उसके बाद सब पता चलता चला गया और आज की डेट में मै इस वेबसाइट के बारे हर बात डिटेल में जान चूका हु इसलिए मै मेरे दोस्तों को दिक्कत नहीं आने दूगा क्योकि मेरे लिए अब ये वेबसाइट लाइफ टाइम कमी का जरिया बन गई है मै खुद भी कमाऊगा और और मेरे अंतर वासना के दोस्त भी कमायेगे


* मित्र आप कहाँ हो ??????????????*

----------


## super_boy00007

> kahan chale gaye sir jee........





> * मित्र आप कहाँ हो ??????????????*


*रूचि जी मै जब भी कोई अच्छा सूत्र बनता हु उस सूत्र की कामयाबी के बाद उसको फोरम द्वारा बंद कर दिया जाता है, मैंने पहेले भी फोरम को छोड़ दिया था, और अब भी मेरा दिल टूट गया है फोरम पर आने का मन नहीं कर रहा, मैंने अपने अंतर वासना के दोस्तों के लिए एक अच्छा सूत्र सुरु किया था जिस से मई पैसा कम रहा हु, अगर मेरे दोस्त भी कम लेगे तो फोरम को क्या दिक्कत है, मुझे लगता है मेरी ये पोस्ट भी डिलीट कर दी जाएगी*

----------


## jeet6162

> अगर आप दिल से चाहते हैं की ऑनलाइन पैसे कमाने में सफल हो जाये तो पहला तरीका यही होगा की एक वेबसाइट या ब्लॉग रजिस्टर कराये उसपे कुछ दिनों तक लगातार काम करें, आगंतुकों को उनकी जरुरत की चीज़ें मुहैया कराएँ फिर लगभग ६ माह बाद गूगल ऐडसेन्स पे अकाउंट बनाये व अपने पेज के बारे में जानकारी भेजें तत्पश्चात अगर गूगल को आपका काम अच्छा लगा तो आपका पेज मान्य हो जायेगा ऐड लगाने को |


मित्र 
बहुत ही आच्छी जानकारी है 
जानकारी के धन्यवाद

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> *रूचि जी मै जब भी कोई अच्छा सूत्र बनता हु उस सूत्र की कामयाबी के बाद उसको फोरम द्वारा बंद कर दिया जाता है, मैंने पहेले भी फोरम को छोड़ दिया था, और अब भी मेरा दिल टूट गया है फोरम पर आने का मन नहीं कर रहा, मैंने अपने अंतर वासना के दोस्तों के लिए एक अच्छा सूत्र सुरु किया था जिस से मई पैसा कम रहा हु, अगर मेरे दोस्त भी कम लेगे तो फोरम को क्या दिक्कत है, मुझे लगता है मेरी ये पोस्ट भी डिलीट कर दी जाएगी*


अरे जाने से पहले ये तो बताएं की आपके द्वारा दिए लिंक के माध्यम से मुझे जो आय हुई है वह पैसा कब मिलेगा

----------


## super_boy00007

> अरे जाने से पहले ये तो बताएं की आपके द्वारा दिए लिंक के माध्यम से मुझे जो आय हुई है वह पैसा कब मिलेगा


100$ ho jane ke baad aap payout kar lena

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> 100$ ho jane ke baad aap payout kar lena


वही तो जानना है मेने १०० डॉलर का पेआउट डाल दिया !
अब आप ये बताएं ये १००$ कितने दिनों में मेरे खाते में पहुंचेगे मित्र !

----------


## sau1212

> वही तो जानना है मेने १०० डॉलर का पेआउट डाल दिया !
> अब आप ये बताएं ये १००$ कितने दिनों में मेरे खाते में पहुंचेगे मित्र !


कभी नहीं आएगा क्योकि आपने जो साईट ज्वाइन की है  वो पूरी तरह scam site   hai

----------


## super_boy00007

> वही तो जानना है मेने १०० डॉलर का पेआउट डाल दिया !
> अब आप ये बताएं ये १००$ कितने दिनों में मेरे खाते में पहुंचेगे मित्र !


अपनी ID बताओ आप मै देखता हु अभी

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> कभी नहीं आएगा क्योकि आपने जो साईट ज्वाइन की है  वो पूरी तरह scam site   hai


*जोर का झटका धीरे से दे गए मित्र*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भाई मैं भी इस 100 डालर पर काम कर रहा हूँ ? क्या होगा

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> अपनी ID बताओ आप मै देखता हु अभी


*इसमे मैंने १०० डॉलर का पे आउट डाला है*


*इसमे मैंने १०००  डॉलर का पे आउट डाला है*

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> कभी नहीं आएगा क्योकि आपने जो साईट ज्वाइन की है  वो पूरी तरह scam site   hai


आपको कैसे पता ????

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> भाई मैं भी इस 100 डालर पर काम कर रहा हूँ ? क्या होगा


जानकारी तो आने दीजिए

----------


## sau1212

> आपको कैसे पता ????




साईट  का नाम गूगल  पर डालो और  उसके आगे फेक और रियल  लिखो पता चल    जायेगा 

PTC Wallet SCAM PROOF.wmv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oL6ow_qQUU

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

FULL DETAIL FAKE OR RIGHT

----------


## sau1212

ptc की कोई  भी साईट  पेआउट नहीं करती साईट पर  आपके   क्लिक  से viewership में इजाफ होता है  और साईट को पेआउट वाला    advertisement मिलता है जिसे साईट के मालिक को खूब मनी मिलाती है

----------


## Rajeev

> FULL DETAIL FAKE OR RIGHT

----------


## Juicelicker7920

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


Ruchi ji, kripya kar mujhe bhi btayein ki aap kin kin tarikoan ka istemal karti hain.. mera email id ha arun.singh7920@gmail.com

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

_मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...

MUJHE BHI_

----------


## sau1212

*PTC Wallet SCAM PROOF.wmv*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oL6ow_qQUU

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> *PTC Wallet SCAM PROOF.wmv*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oL6ow_qQUU


Thanks for this

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

इस साइटों में भटकने से पहले इनके Term पढ़ लेने चाहिये !
पेआउट के सम्बन्ध में इस साइटों में साफ़ साफ़ लिखा होता है !
१) Free User (दो बर्ष का समय भगतान के लिए और साथ में 60 दिन तक आपका खाता इनएक्टिव नहीं होना चाहिये )
*कहने का मतलब फसे रहो दो सालों तक , तब तक क्लिक करते रहे !*
२) Paid User (तीन से नौ माह का समय )
_कहने का मतलब दो साल जादा हो तो Paid User बन कर क्लिक करो फिर ...................!

_*समझदार समझ गए होंगे !*

----------


## ramsingh111

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...


क्या आप मुझे मेरी मेल पर भेज दे जानकारिय
मेरी id हे mylu 007@gmail .com

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ptc की कोई  भी साईट  पेआउट नहीं करती साईट पर  आपके   क्लिक  से viewership में इजाफ होता है  और साईट को पेआउट वाला    advertisement मिलता है जिसे साईट के मालिक को खूब मनी मिलाती है


यदि ऐशा है तो साईट का मालिक बनने में फायदा है !
इसके लिए क्या करते हैं ?

----------


## Niksg08

दोस्तों क्या कोई साईट  ऑनलाइन डाटा अंतरी  वर्क  देती हैं

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> दोस्तों क्या कोई साईट  ऑनलाइन डाटा अंतरी  वर्क  देती हैं


मित्र ये अंतरजाल की दुनिया है .... इसलिए कदम सोच समझ के रखे ......

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

सूत्र का विषय उपयुक्त है !
अब मैं साइटों की पोल यही खोलता हूँ....

पर प्रबंधन से अनुरोध है की मुझे उनके लिंक पोस्ट करने होंगे !

यदि प्रबंधन मेरी पोस्ट को अप्प्रूव कर दे तो मैं यहाँ कुछ लिखूं !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

साइटें तो बहुत है ! थोडा सब्र करें तो मैं उपयोगिता बताऊँ !

पर बिना लिंक के ये संभव नहीं !

विना प्रबंधन की आज्ञा के यह संभव नहीं है !

इसलिए कृपया प्रबंधन में प्रशासक जी एवं वरिष्ठ नियामक जी की आज्ञा की जरूरत है !

----------


## raj840

par kase????

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय मित्र इस प्रक्रिया का वर्णन करे , ताकि हम लोग भी कुछ धन अर्जन कर सके !
> साधुवाद मित्र


गूगल ने होस्ट गेटर के साथ साझेदारी कर ली है। जिसके कारण गूगल आपको ये अवसर प्रदान करती है की आप अपने कारोबार को और विकसित करने के लिए।
ऑनलाइन वेबसाइट निर्माण कर सकते है वो भी 1 वर्ष के लिए मुफ़्त।

http://www.indiagetonline.in/

----------


## ravi chacha

> गूगल ने होस्ट गेटर के साथ साझेदारी कर ली है। जिसके कारण गूगल आपको ये अवसर प्रदान करती है की आप अपने कारोबार को और विकसित करने के लिए।
> ऑनलाइन वेबसाइट निर्माण कर सकते है वो भी 1 वर्ष के लिए मुफ़्त।
> 
> http://www.indiagetonline.in/


bhaai  ek saal pahle  sautr bnaa chukaa hu

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> गूगल ने होस्ट गेटर के साथ साझेदारी कर ली है। जिसके कारण गूगल आपको ये अवसर प्रदान करती है की आप अपने कारोबार को और विकसित करने के लिए।
> ऑनलाइन वेबसाइट निर्माण कर सकते है वो भी 1 वर्ष के लिए मुफ़्त।
> 
> http://www.indiagetonline.in/


धन्यवाद प्रिय मित्र राजीव जी...
मैं यह जानना चाहता  हू की की इस कार्य में लगत कितनी लगेगी !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> bhaai  ek saal pahle  sautr bnaa chukaa hu


मित्र रवि जी अपने सूत्र का लिंक दीजिए !

----------


## Rajeev

> धन्यवाद प्रिय मित्र राजीव जी...
> मैं यह जानना चाहता  हू की की इस कार्य में लगत कितनी लगेगी !


कोई लागत नहीं लगेगी हमसफ़र जी। क्योंकि गूगल 1 वर्ष के लिए साईट मुफ़्त में देगी।
और अगर आप गूगल का विज्ञापन अपनी वेबसाइट पर देंगे तो गूगल उससे होने वाली कमाई भी आपको देगी।

----------


## Munneraja

> सूत्र का विषय उपयुक्त है !
> अब मैं साइटों की पोल यही खोलता हूँ....
> 
> पर प्रबंधन से अनुरोध है की मुझे उनके लिंक पोस्ट करने होंगे !
> 
> यदि प्रबंधन मेरी पोस्ट को अप्प्रूव कर दे तो मैं यहाँ कुछ लिखूं !


यदि आप भुक्त भोगी हैं 
एवं बिना साईट का नाम दिए कुछ वास्तविक जानकारी दे सकते हैं तो 
अपनी प्रविष्टियाँ जारी रख सकते हैं

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> यदि आप भुक्त भोगी हैं 
> एवं बिना साईट का नाम दिए कुछ वास्तविक जानकारी दे सकते हैं तो 
> अपनी प्रविष्टियाँ जारी रख सकते हैं


*बड़े भैया 1994 से मैं अंतरजाल की दुनिया में हूँ.... बहुत कुछ सीखा है(भुक्त भोगी भी हूँ) ,  पर विना साईट के नाम के यह संभव नहीं होगा !
बस इतना वादा करता हू रेफेरल लिंक नहीं दूँगा यहाँ !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> कोई लागत नहीं लगेगी हमसफ़र जी। क्योंकि गूगल 1 वर्ष के लिए साईट मुफ़्त में देगी।
> और अगर आप गूगल का विज्ञापन अपनी वेबसाइट पर देंगे तो गूगल उससे होने वाली कमाई भी आपको देगी।


*आपकी बात नोट कर ली है प्रिय सहयोगी मित्र ..... आगे इस बात पे चर्चा करेंगे , और आशा है की आप मेरी सहायता भी करेंगे !*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बड़े भैया 1994 से मैं अंतरजाल की दुनिया में हूँ.... बहुत कुछ सीखा है(भुक्त भोगी भी हूँ) ,  पर विना साईट के नाम के यह संभव नहीं होगा !
> बस इतना वादा करता हू रेफेरल लिंक नहीं दूँगा यहाँ !*


मित्र जी इतने सालो मैं आप नेट से कोई कमाई कर पाये है क्या ?

----------


## acegoodguy

> मित्र आप इसकी पूरी जानकारी मेरे सूत्र में देख सकते है
> मैंने 100 $ एक हफ्ते में कमाये, अब आपकी बारी आप भी खूब कमाओ दोस्तों


दोस्त, कृपया मुझे विस्तार / वेबसाइट पूरी मेल. कैसे इस साइट से पैसे कमाने के लिए. अग्रिम आपको धन्यवाद ace.goodguy@gmail.com

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र जी इतने सालो मैं आप नेट से कोई कमाई कर पाये है क्या ?


प्रिय चाँद जी कमाया तो है !!

आप चाहे तो पे पाल खाता बनने वाले सूत्र में देख ले !

*Paypal A/c (जानकारी एवं अकाउंट बनाने का तरीका )*मैंने वहाँ स्क्रीन शोट भी दिए है !

----------


## Rajeev

ईकुटीर और ऐसी तमाम कंपनियों ने गूगल ब्रांडनेम का भरपूर उपयोग कर देश भर से करोड़ों रुपए जुटाए और फरार हो गए। बाद में पुलिस ने इनके आफिसों में ताले भी लगाए। धोखेबाजों ने ठगा, लोग परेशान हुए परंतु गूगल मुफ्त ही बदनाम हो गया। अंतत: गूगल ने एक अधिकृत सूचना जारी कर स्पष्ट कर दिया है कि *उनका धोखेबाजों से कोई रिश्ता नहीं है।*


आप खुद पढ़िए देश भर में सक्रिय फ्राड गिरोहों के खिलाफ गूगल का यह संदेश।

----------


## Rajeev

विज्ञापन धोखाधड़ी

 अच्*छे, प्रासंगिक विज्ञापन उपयोगी हो सकते हैं, और अक्सर आपको अपनी रुचि की चीजें अधिक त्*वरित रूप से और आसानी से ढूंढने में सहायता करते हैं. सौभाग्य से वेब पर विज्ञापन ने पिछले कुछ वर्षों में लंबा सफर तय किया है, और अब पहले की तरह परेशान करने वाले अप्रासंगिक विज्ञापन जो स्*क्रीन पर छा जाते थे कम दिखाई देने लगे हैं. 

लेकिन दुर्भाग्*य से विज्ञापन अच्*छे इरादे से नहीं रखे जाते हैं और जिस तरह से वेब बढ़ा है उसी तरह ऑनलाइन धोखाधड़ियों की मात्रा और जटिलता भी बढ़ना जारी है. 2011 में, Google को सबमिट किए गए अरबों विज्ञापनों में से 130 मिलियन से अधिक विज्ञापनों को हमने हमारी नीतियों का उल्*लंघन करने के लिए बंद किया. वेब पर ऑनलाइन सुरक्षित रहने और धोखाधड़ियों से बचने में सहायता की कुछ युक्तियां यहां दी गई हैं:

----------


## Rajeev

1. *यदि इनका वाकई में होना बहुत अच्छा है, तो ऐसा संभवतया होता है…*

ऐसे विज्ञापनों से सावधान रहें जो ऐसे सौदे ऑफ़र करते हैं जो वास्तव में बहुत अच्छे लगते हैं. निशुल्क या बहुत ही कम शुल्क में महंगे उत्*पाद या सेवाओं का वादा करने वाले विज्ञापनों, जैसे कोई नई कार या किसी द्वीप पर छुट्टी, का कोई दुर्भावनापूर्ण इरादा हो सकता है.

----------


## Rajeev

2. *सामान्य संदेहों से बचें…*

आपको किसी वेबसाइट के दस लाखवें विज़िटर बनने की बधाई देने वाले, कोई सर्वेक्षण पूरा करने के बदले में पुरस्*कार (जैसे कोई लैपटॉप या टेबलेट), या पैसे कमाने के त्*वरित और आसान तरीकें प्रचार करने वाले (“अपने घर से दिन में दो घंटे काम करके अमीर बनें!”) विज्ञापन अक्सर उतने अच्*छे नहीं होते हैं.

----------


## Rajeev

3. *Google धन धोखेबाजों से सावधान रहें…*

कुछ ऑनलाइन विज्ञापन “घर से कार्य करें” या “शीघ्र अमीर बनें” जैसी झूठी योजनाओं का प्रचार करने के लिए अन्य ट्रेडमार्क या “Google” शब्द का गैर-कानूनी रूप से उपयोग करते हैं. Google ऐसे प्रोग्राम ऑफ़र नहीं करता है; याद रखें: यदि आपको हमारी Google उत्*पादों की सूची में या व्यवसाय समाधान पृष्ठ पर विज्ञापन किया गया उत्*पाद या सेवा नहीं मिलें, तो इस पर विश्वास न करें.

----------


## Rajeev

4. *जब संदेह हो, संभलकर रहें…*

क्या आपको किसी विज्ञापन के बारे में कुछ ठीक नहीं लग रहा है? खुद पर भरोसा करें! केवल उन्*हीं विज्ञापनों पर क्*लिक करें जो आपको सुरक्षित लगते हैं और वैध वेबसाइटों तक ले जाते हैं.

----------


## Rajeev

5. *धोखाधड़ी वाले विज्ञापनों की रिपोर्ट करें…*

यदि आपने Google पर कोई बुरा विज्ञापन देखा है या उस पर क्*लिक किया है, तो कृपया इस फ़ीडबैक फ़ॉर्म का उपयोग कर हमें बताएं. हम अपने उपयोगकर्ताओं के लिए सर्वश्रेष्ठ अनुभव विकसित करने के लिए प्रतिबद्ध हैं और आपको हानिकारक विज्ञापन न दिखाई दें इसके लिए सर्वश्रेष्ठ प्रयास कर रहे हैं.

----------


## Rajeev

*असुरक्षित विज्ञापनों से कैसे बचें यह जानना अच्*छा है.*


*साभार: गूगल एवं अंतर्जाल का एक अखबार।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Paypal A/c (जानकारी एवं अकाउंट बनाने का तरीका )[/URL][/h]
> मैंने वहाँ स्क्रीन शोट भी दिए है !


अच्छा आपने पाया है तो सत्य ही होगा लिंक पे जा के देखता हूँ।

----------


## anupam007

criminal jee aage batayein ise kaise cash out karoon..........

----------


## anupam007

ye bhi fake website hai ya sahi agar aapko pata ho to please batayein.....

----------


## Ruchi Bhabhi

> ye bhi fake website hai ya sahi agar aapko pata ho to please batayein.....


*पता नहीं .................*

----------


## vijay prjapati

ULTOO.COM के यूज़र्स के लिए एक जावा सॉफ्टवेयर इस सॉफ्टवेयर से आप 30 संदेस एक साथ एक नंबर पर भेज सकते है और ULTOO POLL का भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते है यह 2इन 1 सॉफ्टवेयर है लेकिन यह सिर्फ जावा प्लेटफोर्म पर ही काम करता है  http://uppit.com/3pu63bk0tpub/Ultoo_2_in_1.jar

----------


## ladieslovers1234567

> मैं आपको अपना ईमेल पीएम् के द्वारा भेज रहा हूँ,
> धन्यवाद |


मैं आपको अपना ईमेल पीएम् के द्वारा भेज रहा हूँ,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## ladieslovers1234567

> मैं आपको अपना ईमेल पीएम् के द्वारा भेज रहा हूँ,
> धन्यवाद |


रूचि भाभी आपको pm  नहीं जा रहा है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> रूचि भाभी आपको pm  नहीं जा रहा है


पम तो सफी साफ़ कर चुके है ! और सभी अपर्चितों को अन्फ्रेंड कर चुके है !

----------


## devd131

ओ ये जान्कारी काफी सही है

----------


## devd131

लेकिन कई वेब साईट ने कहा कि एक जोइन करने पर 1 डालर देते है ? वो सब क्या है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> ओ ये जान्कारी काफी सही है





> लेकिन कई वेब साईट ने कहा कि एक जोइन करने पर 1 डालर देते है ? वो सब क्या है


कुछ मुझे भी बताइए ???

----------


## sukumar111070

> मेरे पास जो जानकारी उपलब्द थी वो मैंने शेयर कर दी है , हाँ जिस विधि को मैं जादा उपयोग करती हूँ वो मैं बता सकती हूँ, पर सायद फोरम के नियम इस तरह के लिंकों को पसंद न करें, इसलिए नहीं लिख रही हूँ, यदि जानना है तो कृपया अपने इ-मेल देन...



रूचि जी ये रही मेरी मेल आईडी मेहरबानी कर इस पर जानकारी भेजे...........धन्यवाद
ramanfile@gmail.com

----------

